# Barn Dogs - What breed?



## lupinfarm (Feb 19, 2010)

We'll be putting the tack room together this year and since our barn is some distance from the house, we'd like to get a barn dog/LGD type dog earlier than expected. We're looking at getting a male, would be fixed, and he'd live in the barn (pretty draft proof, its way warmer in there than the outside world despite it being an old bank barn lol). We'd probably be looking around next spring for one. 

We've had Newfs before and my mum wanted something like an Akbash but I just don't want to deal with Akbash's, I'm so sick of Akbash's lol. I really want something like a Landseer Newfie again, but we're going to have a difficult time finding one that isn't from a breeder a couple towns over who has the worst taken care of dogs in the world, with the worst inherited problems possible. The dog would sort of be an alarm system for the barn, and would probably be introduced to the horses soon enough and has to be good with the goats obviously. He'll be trained to respect the boundaries of the farm as well. 

Any other breeds you guys can boast about here? I like my dogs colourful too, which is another reason I like the Landseer's. Whatever we get has to be friendly and approachable but can be trained to know when there is a threat. He'll be guarding the barn and livestock that are located closer to the road.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 17, 2010)

Maybe you might want to do some research on German Shepherds.  They are fantastic working dogs, incredibly smart and easy to train.  Imho, the females are better for guarding livestock, but that's just mho.  We are looking for a guardian also, and I found a few breeders here in michigan that breed them specifically for working various jobs. I like the various colors they come in, even pure white and we had one when I was younger and she was the best dog ever.  It's a thought, just wanted to share.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Iwantgoats (May 18, 2010)

I think it really depends on the _dog_ not necessarily a _breed_.  I would check the local shelter and tell them you need an active dog for around the farm.  That's what I did.  

Unless of course it will be herding, or some of specific job then I would recommend a border collie.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 18, 2010)

Mine's a mutt, a lab/husky cross, looks like a small yellow lab with a finer head, blaze on her face and blue eyes. She's an excellent farm dog, doesn't chase wildlife or livestock, I can leave her out when the chickens free range and she just lays down and watches them. She's big enough to deter foxes and coyotes in this area. (We may possibly have wolves, bears and mtn lions now, but that's another story). She rarely barks or wanders. Really only barks when someone comes up the drive or she can see the neighbor through the trees. We really lucked out with her.

I'd look into a mutt from the pound, maybe a young shepherd cross of some kind.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 26, 2011)

My dog is a Karakachan/great pyr.  Karakachan's come in all colors, but they really must be kept with a herd.  They really do bond with the other animals and don't like to be alone.  They don't require any special accomodations in winter either.  The colder the better and they prefer to lay in the snow until they're so covered in it that they disappear.

There is some debate with LGD's regarding their "bonding" with the herd or not.  Some LGD's will just guard territory and whatever is in it, even if its just the barn.  I've put this theory to the test with my dog since supposedly Karakachan's do truely bond with their herd.  My dog is bonded to his herd, not his territory, most certainly.  He will not guard a building or a tractor, he wants and needs to be with his goats.  I've even tried switching the goats and horses and giving him horses to keep him company, on his own territory and moving the goats to the next pasture.  The dog went nuts and dug out of the fence.  Once in with his herd, he was content.  This dog could escape any fence but he chooses not to as long as he's with his herd.  He will not wander any farther than the goats will.  Keep the goats contained and the dog remains contained.  He never tries to escape unless one of his charges slips through a fence.  Then he usually comes to the house to find me and "tells" me a goat is loose.

I can't say enough about my dog, he's awsome and continues to amaze me every day.  He's only 1/4 great pyr and exhibits mostly Karkachan qualities.  He works great for our situation, but he might not be suitable for everyone or their particular set up.


----------



## Julie_A (May 3, 2011)

I love my Pyrenees.


----------

